# This Weekend and a question



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Where should I go? Debating on whether to fish the Chagrin, Grand, or Conneaut and Elk. 

Also, where are some good places to buy spawn sacks around the Chag or Grand? I don't know of any places around there and the places I usually get them at are out of the way except Gander Mtn.(which only sells the crappy jarred ones) if I go to fish the Grand or Chagrin. Thanks.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Harbor bait in grand river has em

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Dicks and Gander Mtn even carry Atlas Mikes spawn sacs if you need them.

The Rocky and Chagrin flows looks to be the best. I haven't been on the Grand yet this year, so I can't give any insight as to how thats going.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

IN the early fall, my program is to stay as far east as possible.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Don't waste your money on any jarred eggs...go with a jig and mag instead, or minnows...imo.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

I don't use eggs very often(that's why I'm asking where to get them), but from my experiences the jarred Atlas ones aren't good, that's why I'm looking for other places that sell eggs. With that said, even when I do have good eggs I still seem to catch more on jig/maggots and minnows lol.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Erie shore genaral store should have eggs if u go to the chag, it's on lake shore blvd, about 1/2 mile east of 91. They should have maggots too, and its close to some good spots.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I ended up fishing the pa tribs. never made it to conneaut though. Did pretty good. I'll post pics tomorrow...


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Fished Elk and Walnut. Walnut was crowded of course, but my brother and I found some fish that didn't have many people on them. As soon as we started getting into them the circus surrounded us lol. Elk didn't have a ton but we did find and catch some. Got I think 12 all together and lost a bunch more. Even got my first lake run brown! Most of the fish we caught on various flies but we did get a few on minnows as well.

Sorry about the rocks btw. I usually use a net and keep the fish in the water most of the time but my brother had it upstream. All the fish swam off with power and the rocks were wet, so no slime left behind.


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Nice catch and thats a very nice brown. Great job guys!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

fishinnick said:


> Fished Elk and Walnut. Walnut was crowded of course, but my brother and I found some fish that didn't have many people on them. As soon as we started getting into them the circus surrounded us lol. Elk didn't have a ton but we did find and catch some. Got I think 12 all together and lost a bunch more. Even got my first lake run brown! Most of the fish we caught on various flies but we did get a few on minnows as well.
> 
> Sorry about the rocks btw. I usually use a net and keep the fish in the water most of the time but my brother had it upstream. All the fish swam off with power and the rocks were wet, so no slime left behind.


Googins were in full force saturday at elk....nice fish. Got my first brown as well

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks. Yeah the creeks were crowded, and unfortuanately more people than fish in most cases. There weren't many fish on Elk(well, the stretch I was fishin), and where there were fish there were people. Where I caught the fish on Elk was towards the end of the day so the crowds died down a little.


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Do you notice that all the fish are looking down? Does that mean they are feeding whats underneath them and not above them?


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Rasper said:


> Do you notice that all the fish are looking down? Does that mean they are feeding whats underneath them and not above them?


Maybe trying to see what large ape creature has them on shore after magically pulling then in by unknown attachment, lol. Or checking shoe size?


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

ReelPower said:


> Maybe trying to see what large ape creature has them on shore after magically pulling then in by unknown attachment, lol. Or checking shoe size?


Nice. I thought they were checking out how dumb we look with waders on. But on a serious note i heard thats how you can tell if bass are feeding below or above does same go with trout?


----------

